# AW Studios New 1/350 TOS Constitution Project



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Hey folks,

Well after a few weeks, things are starting to take off on the new 1/350 TOS project. Richard (REL) and I have been communicating regularly on the best approach to creating this kit and I think we have a good plan.

As mentioned in the other thread, we are starting from scratch on this project. The majority of these main parts will be printed on a 3D printer and then cleaned up and detailed by Richard. Richard has reviewed the numerous blueprints and schematics available on the TOS E to come up with an idealized version. Richard will also be creating a shuttlebay and shuttle for the ship. He will provide to me female/negative vacumform resin molds and silicon molds for detail parts in order to begin production quickly. Richard will also provide us with an on-line build-up instruction guide.

Having said that, Richard sent me the first pictures of the 3D printed parts. Richard will be piecing together and creating the master patterns with. As Richard starts detailing these parts he will provide me with pictures to update everyone. With that in mind, I want to use this thread to also generate interest in the new kit. I have decided to start the list from scratch as well, so please PM, e-mail ([email protected]), or post here if you are interested in a kit. 

Our goal is to provide you with a high quality and reasonably affordable vacuformed kits. This is hopefully just the beginning.

Let me know what you all think.

Regards,

Scott
AW Studios


----------



## Hand Solo (Aug 1, 2007)

A-HA!

SLA in action. I think this time things will work out just fine....


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

The detail already is amazing!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Much better,The quality looks superb.Alexander


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

We gotta talk Hank in to adding a Drooling smiley! 

Looks great thus far, Scott! Can't wait for this to become a reality!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I must inevtiabley ask if the saucer quarters will be joined to make the mold, or if we're going to get the parts that way in the kit? I have a hard time with seams like that.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Looks extremely promising!!! :thumbsup: 
I hope that it is affordable.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

John P said:


> I must inevtiabley ask if the saucer quarters will be joined to make the mold, or if we're going to get the parts that way in the kit? I have a hard time with seams like that.


It was grown in smaller pieces because of the size of the machine, the pieces will be assembled and detailed before molding, the saucer will be a top and bottom piece, nacelles, sec hull left and right half etc.


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

I always love to see things like this, but inevitably my excitement and enjoyment is vicarious. I love seeing the build-ups members produce, but they're always out of my reach financially. Not saying they're overpriced; I know these things are expensive to produce in terms of both the money and time involved, but I can never afford them nonetheless. Wish I could -- maybe one day it will change.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Scott, the details are so crisp, and it is looking awesome, so far. Thanks for the update. With you and REL together, this will be a winner!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

sbaxter said:


> I always love to see things like this, but inevitably my excitement and enjoyment is vicarious. I love seeing the build-ups members produce, but they're always out of my reach financially. Not saying they're overpriced; I know these things are expensive to produce in terms of both the money and time involved, but I can never afford them nonetheless. Wish I could -- maybe one day it will change.


I can't recall for certain, but I believe that Scott was still trying to keep this kit w/in the $125 to $150 price range. That's still pretty darned affordable.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 2, 2007)

Griffworks said:


> I can't recall for certain, but I believe that Scott was still trying to keep this kit w/in the $125 to $150 price range. That's still pretty darned affordable.


That _is_ a damned fine price for the quality. Excellent value for the money!


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

WOW! Those parts look great!


----------



## Captain_April (Oct 20, 2002)

The parts look great. I know a little bit about vacforming and I notice that vacform parts tend to be thin at the seams which on a ship like the Enterprise may be a problem. And at 1/350 going to be a large kit.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

I am still hoping to keep it around the same price as the original kit. It may go up slightly, but not much. The original kit was going to be sold for around $195 plus shipping. My goal is to keep this under $225. I am committed to seeing this to completion and want to keep the price as close to my original projection. 

I know that these kits may be more expensive than general styrene kits and out of the price range for some, but we and REL are committed to making this kit one of the best vacuform kits available. Hopefully we can deliever. 

Scott 
AW Studios


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Well, for me $225 is still very reasonable. I certainly can't wait. I plan to save my pennies for one.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

I wonder, can you add foam to the inside of a vac kit to add stability? I can imagine that the nacelles will be loooong and could sag along their length over time.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

$225 is reasonable!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Nova Designs said:


> I wonder, can you add foam to the inside of a vac kit to add stability? I can imagine that the nacelles will be loooong and could sag along their length over time.



I'll most likely provide fiberglass castings for AWS for those that don't want the vac form version since I have the FG system that can spray the material in now. Of course that will cost more than the vac version. 

That's up to Scott though.


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

REL said:


> I'll most likely provide fiberglass castings for AWS for those that don't want the vac form version since I have the FG system that can spray the material in now. Of course that will cost more than the vac version.
> 
> That's up to Scott though.



I would be MUCH more interested in a fiberglass model than a vac-form!


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

The interest being generated so far is very exciting. Thanks guys. 

I have spoken with Richard and AW Studios has decided to offer both a vacuformed and fiberglass version of this kit. So you will all have a choice of a high end fiberglass version (probably around the $600+ range) or the economical vacuformed version around $200-$225. 

This should satisfy those who prefer the higher end kits and those who prefer a more economical version.

You can fill vacuform hulls with expanding foam, just be carefull. You can also use an armature. I know someone created one for the the PL refit that could be used for this. It will really depend on the thickness of styrene that we end up using. Too thin and it will be difficult to put together, too thick and you lose sharp details. My goal is to pull in .060 at a minimum.

Scott
AW Studios


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Vaderman said:


> I am still hoping to keep it around the same price as the original kit. It may go up slightly, but not much. The original kit was going to be sold for around $195 plus shipping. My goal is to keep this under $225. I am committed to seeing this to completion and want to keep the price as close to my original projection.
> 
> I know that these kits may be more expensive than general styrene kits and out of the price range for some, but we and REL are committed to making this kit one of the best vacuform kits available. Hopefully we can deliever.


My bad, Scott! Sorry about that on the price. I was obviously mistaken in my thinking on the price point.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

REL said:


> I'll most likely provide fiberglass castings for AWS for those that don't want the vac form version since I have the FG system that can spray the material in now. Of course that will cost more than the vac version.
> 
> That's up to Scott though.



That is _exactly_ what I was hoping to hear. I would be *VERY* interested in that Richard. :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I'm interested in the vacu-form version! 

(I'll be building my own armature for it and reinforce the inside with epoxy putty.)


----------



## marc111 (Nov 10, 2005)

I am interested in both versions because I havent't seen enough to decide yet. I definately want to light this one. waffle waffle (  )

Mark


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

It is against Star Fleet regulations, to light this model.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

"Starfleet regulations....that's outrageous!"


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Hahaha!!!

I guess the question regarding Starfleet regulations is WWKD?


What would Kirk do? :wave:


----------



## Captain_April (Oct 20, 2002)

I want to see what the final vacform parts look like before even thinking about it. WE NEED UPDATES!!!!


----------



## Hand Solo (Aug 1, 2007)

^ Give him time to work. He's got a ton of stuff on his plate and he's recovering from a major power outage where he lives.

It takes time and effort to make patterns even from SLA-printed masters. He has to clean them up, detail them and then get them ready for pulling, molding and casting.

Be patient. It's going to be so much better than what you would have gotten originally and worth the wait.

We've definitely been spoiled by the speed and quality at which things are put out by Sovereign Replicas... but we shouldn't be spoiled to the point where we're expecting excellence RIGHT NOW!

Rant off.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

I will second what Hand Solo said. Richard has to complete his obligations for the K'Tinga. He is committed to working on the TOS in January. Last night he and I discussed sending me certain vacuform molds as he completes them in order to due test pulls with plastic. That way we can make any modificaions needed. The goal is to have it out by the end of February.

Because of the process he will be using to make the female molds, he will be able to have the fiberglass version ready pretty quickly. So that will probably be available by the end of January. 

I get all giddy inside thinking about this kit. I can't wait to get one myself.

Scott
AW Studios


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Count me in!  I'll probably get two. While I spent the bucks for the MR one, I just plain want to build one up.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

You got it. Gives you the option to make Series, Pilot, or Mirror Mirror. You looking at the fibergalss or vacuform version?

Scott
AW Studios


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

This will be what I get for myself once I manage to pull my life out of this ditch.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Captain April,

I think we all have gone through periods in our lifves where we have struggled. You will make it through this one. And when you do, what a great way to celebrate it by building a classic like the TOS E?

Keep the faith!


Regards,

Scott
AW Studios


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Breaking News! New Photos*

I got an unexpected phone call from Richard today. He received the printed parts today and sent me some pictures. To say I am excited is an understatement. Even in its printed state the level of detail and sharp lines is incredible.

Richard worked with his printer for several weeks to get the files set up to print. The layout was done in a way that will ultimately make it ideal for making a vacuform negative mold. Don't worry about the parts being in multiple sections, Richard will be putting them together. It was necessary to print the parts in sections due to the printer size.

Over the next several days, Richard will be cleaning of the parts and applying a bondo layer and primer coat. As those pictures become available, I will post more updates.

Enjoy!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157603486139660/


Regards,

Scott
AW Studios


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Just a few more.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Last one...for now :thumbsup:


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Griffworks said:


> I can't recall for certain, but I believe that Scott was still trying to keep this kit w/in the $125 to $150 price range. That's still pretty darned affordable.


If thats the deal, then for sure.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

With the new parts, the method used to create them, the price had to go up to $225. I am sorry for the increase, but I this has been a very expensive endeavor.

Regards,

Scott
AW Studios


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Still over a thousand bucks less than MR.

I still want at least one.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

$225.00 sounds good to me! :thumbsup: That's the cost of 4 injection molded refits--definitely worth it, considering the subject.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Frackin' SWEET!!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Oh, man! I gotta go change my drawers now! :thumbsup:


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

Griffworks said:


> Oh, man! I gotta go change my drawers now! :thumbsup:


Uff Da Jeff! First droolling smilies and messy pants now...You should see the base MO about your incontentence.

yuk yuk!:jest:

There is really now two hundred and twenty five good reasons to buy into this one... Sounds reasonable for a vacummformed kit of this stature:thumbsup: 

Cool deal Vaderman!.....I'm ready to resume the circuitry works
DLM


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Very nice! I have a vacuform version on order (wish I could afford the fiberglass), so I can't wait!


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

DL Matthys said:


> Uff Da Jeff! First droolling smilies and messy pants now...You should see the base MO about your incontentence.
> 
> yuk yuk!:jest:
> 
> ...


As soon as Richard has the nacelle dome housing ready, I will have him send out a set to you.

Scott


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Ohhhh man... I gone all jelly.

THAT'S the way to it, gentlemen. I'm going to save up some grotzits, this will be worth it and then some.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Here are a few more updates.


Scott
AW Studios


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

:roll:


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

:woohoo:


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Lookin good!!!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

To put it in internetese:

Now I'm getting exited! 

Your cookin gnow!

:woohoo:


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

In response to the question asked of me on page 3: vacuform. Thanks! Planning on funds either this week or the March 3rd (my birthday's on the 2nd: Happy 47!).


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Vaderman, How do I submit an order? Likely I will by one soon as I get paid, then one the following month.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

charonjr said:


> Vaderman, How do I submit an order? Likely I will by one soon as I get paid, then one the following month.


I am not taking orders yet. Richard is still working on the masters. He has to deliver his E-D out in California. Once he gets back, he will finish up the masters for the TOS E. 

Hopefully it will be ready by the end of March, but that will depend on Richard's schedule. He not only has to make the masters, but he will be doing a build-up for the instructions as well.

Scott


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Thanks, I'll be looking forward to it.


----------



## hawk1999 (Jul 9, 2000)

(from the back seat)are we there yet--no---are we there yet--no--are we there yet:devil:


----------



## Torgo (Apr 24, 2005)

Boy, am I glad to see this! I recently started slaving over the Ertl Cutaway Enterprise trying to put lipstick on that pig. I think I'll shelve it now and wait to see how this 1/350 model turns out. If all goes well then I'll get the vacuform version, and the Ertl kit can boldy go to the landfill.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Torgo -- IF you can make your ERTL cut-away version look as good as a studio model, you will gain recognition as a truly skilled model builder. Don't throw it away.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Or it'll at least be the prettiest pig in the pen.


----------



## Torgo (Apr 24, 2005)

Roguepink said:


> Torgo -- IF you can make your ERTL cut-away version look as good as a studio model, you will gain recognition as a truly skilled model builder.


Well, that was my original goal. I've seen others do it so I know it's possible, but if there's going to be a better kit in 1/350 then why bother? If got plenty of other kits I can work on while awaiting the verdict. If things don't pan out then it'll still be waiting for me like a bad debt.



Roguepink said:


> Don't throw it away.


Maybe I was a little harsh. I wouldn't toss it- I've got too much invested in it to do that. I've got a real love/hate struggle going with that kit, and right now the hate is winning.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Torgo, when the hate is winning, it's time to push it away and take a deep breath. I can't count the times I've attempted more than I could handle at that very moment; in the sense I knew what I wanted to do, I could envision it, but lacked some the skills to carry it off without causing more damage. I have a Cutaway I've set aside for lighting; I've got the DLM kit... but I'm not ready...! But soon; I can feel that I am 'getting there'...!  

I want to try a few fun/different things that should set a few of the more unimaginative that I know a doubletake or two! Sometimes it fun to do something that will make people look twice.

You'll achieve your goal. Just maybe not today. :thumbsup:


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Sometimes I find that tackling a challenging kit helps to improve you skill and prepare you for the next one.

Scott


----------



## zysurge (Sep 6, 2002)

Interesting to see that windows were cut into the original printed parts, but then filled in by Richard as he cleaned up the pieces.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

He said it was necessary when he put the layer of bondo on it. They were printed with the windows because the files used to print them had them. They were really there for reference only. Richard will be placing the windows back in their correct position before the fiberglassing and creation of the negative molds for vacuumforming.

Scott


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Again, I say :woohoo:


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Vaderman said:


> He said it was necessary when he put the layer of bondo on it. They were printed with the windows because the files used to print them had them. They were really there for reference only. Richard will be placing the windows back in their correct position before the fiberglassing and creation of the negative molds for vacuumforming.
> 
> Scott


Correct. When using 3D printed parts, they have a "woodgrain" that is unavoidable unless you triple your price per part (i.e. use an SLA instead of styrene). Most details will be lost or, at best, softened during progressive sanding and filling. When I was working with stuff like that, I would frequently rebuild details afterward and then make a silicon mold to use for multiple copies.

This all sounds great, so let's see some more "in progress" photos.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Dare I say Woot Woot?


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

As soon as Richard returns from delivering the 1/650 E-D to his customer, then he will be dedicating more time to this to get it finish. Richard documents every step he does and I will share some of those as they become available.

Scott


----------



## tardis1916 (Mar 24, 2004)

Wow, finally...


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Vaderman .... sent you a PM. Do you have a status update?


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Opus Penguin said:


> Vaderman .... sent you a PM. Do you have a status update?


PM replied.

Just an update...

I have decided to continue forward with the project, but will be marketing it slightly different. I will be offering the kit in parts. People will be able to purchase separate components of the over all ship. The total cost for all the parts will still be what I have listed, just now people will be able to buy specific parts as needed as well. As before it will be offered in standard "Vacuform" version and high-end "Fiberglass". I plan on having parts for a Scout/Destroyer available as well. As I get closer to production, I will update people on price breakdowns. I am waiting for the model maker to finish another project and then he will be able to get back to this one.

Thanks again for everyone's feedback and support.

Scott
AW Studios


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

In light of Polar Lights' and AMT's return from the great beyond, and the increased likelihood of a mass market 1/350 Enterprise, this is probably the best approach.

Think of it as accurizing parts in anticipation of the full kit.


----------



## John Duncan (Jan 27, 2001)

That is good news!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Captain April said:


> In light of Polar Lights' and AMT's return from the great beyond, and the increased likelihood of a mass market 1/350 Enterprise, this is probably the best approach.
> 
> Think of it as accurizing parts in anticipation of the full kit.


I will believe there will be a 1/350 TOS kit from Tom when I see it announced. Otherwise all I see are re-releases of kist. Don't get me wrong, I think re-releases would be great as I hope to see a few I have't seen in a long time. However, any new kits I am not holding my breath for .... at least not for awhile.


----------

